# Windscreen Stain



## Fireball (Jul 16, 2009)

What can I do to prevent the water drips fron the roof of my MH staining the windscreen? They leave a white residue which is sometimes difficult to remove.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey Snap!!
I have the same problem, Took me ages to clean them off with glass cleaner

Boomba


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Water Stains*

I got over the problem on my Pollensa -----------------I swapped it for an A class !!


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

A friend of mine asked about this. He had a fairly small milky white colour "stain" on the bottom of his windscreen. I hadnt a clue what it was.

So is it a water "stain" and will come off with the right product and technique?


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Cloudy milky opaque stain around the edge of the windscreen mean that water is getting into the laminated glass edge- had the windscreen man explain that one to me.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

I think they mean the drips from the luton as apposed to delamination of the screen.

The drips from the luton roof, is do a degree, a fact of life. If they are very white, then the luton needs a good polish! This will halt the oxidisation of the gel coat, allow water to run off freely without gathering colouration from the gel coat.

Rain water also comntains contaminants which can colour the water, these being chalk, sand, salt some is geographical anomaly. By keeping the windscreen clean, and outside polish at least weekly will allow rainwater to be wiped with a chamois periodically which will stop the staining.

That is all you can really do! Keep the luton polished, keep the windscreen clean, and it will minimise any staining! You will see marks, but they will wipe off.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

RainX is very good and makes wet weather driving a lot safer


----------

